# Please advice: I don't know how to pick up my carpet python without hurting him



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

I have had him for a week and gave him 6 days to settle before I attempted to pick him up. First attempt was fine, I had no problem the usual he half hartedly tried to get away, but not much opposition ...and I held him for 15 min. But yesterday he tensed as soon as I touched him and just when I thought I had him he started thrusting and "pushing" me away. (Still in viv). Quite strongly. He then held on to the side of the viv and i tried gently to untie him but couldnt and which point I decided it was all being a bit of a struggle and let him go. 

I tried also this morning and again he started thrusting a bit so I didn't push it. Just let him be. 

He is supposed to be tame, he comes from a home where he was handle a lot.

Any advice on how to pick up a 7ft python on my own and what to do when/if he tenses up? I think I need a bit of technique.

I really hope he doesn't become aggressive because of anything I am doing wrong...


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

I don't keep carpets, however, hooks are always an good option for getting large snakes out of their enclosures. Some snakes feel the need to defend their tanks and once hooked out are puppy dog tame.

Sometimes gently stroking their back can help them un-tense a bit - a trick I used with a mean boa once upon a time.


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Ahh of corse I didn't think of the hook. I have a little one I have used with my young brb when she is in weird positions to help me out, as sometimes my fingers or hand don't fit. Ill get a large hook for him.. Thanks  

Not sure if the touching the back will help with the tension she shows. It is when I touch him he goes tense...


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

No need for a hook, just be slow, let him know where your hands are, are mostly be confident.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

Just because he's "tame" doesn't mean he wants you to touch him. Snakes are not dogs or cats they don't want to be held or stoked. So don't take it personally that he wants to get away from you! If he hooks himself onto something then just carefully untangle him try not to worry carpets aren't made of glass you won't break him! Don't stroke his back they don't like that!


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally use hooks. I hook the top third and let the snake come onto the hook a bit before removing them. If he's got his tail wrapped around something (carpets do this a lot being tree huggers!) I then stroke the tail end and they tend to get into the hook fully and let go with their tail. 
Its about making them feel secure enough to let go with their tails.
Its not really about them needing to be hooked because they are aggressive (some of mine are though!) its more a case if its less stressful (they just see the hook as a branch really) an easier for me than having a struggle to unwrap loads of snakes from perches/water bowls/fake plants/ anything else they can grab.
Snakeprofessional do a lovely medium sized lightweight hook.

Another benefit is if the snakes asleep and you startle them its not your hand that gets bit.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you fed him yet? Sounds hungry to me.

Also sounds like you're tickling him rather than just getting hold of him.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

emmabee said:


> I personally use hooks. I hook the top third and let the snake come onto the hook a bit before removing them. If he's got his tail wrapped around something (carpets do this a lot being tree huggers!) I then stroke the tail end and they tend to get into the hook fully and let go with their tail.
> Its about making them feel secure enough to let go with their tails.
> Its not really about them needing to be hooked because they are aggressive (some of mine are though!) its more a case if its less stressful (they just see the hook as a branch really) an easier for me than having a struggle to unwrap loads of snakes from perches/water bowls/fake plants/ anything else they can grab.
> Snakeprofessional do a lovely medium sized lightweight hook.
> ...



Thank you for your input. What you say makes a lot of sense actually. I will try using the hook like that


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Hannah81 said:


> Have you fed him yet? Sounds hungry to me.
> 
> Also sounds like you're tickling him rather than just getting hold of him.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


ha ha, Ouch! :whip: 
Well, you maybe right. Maybe I was tickling him, hence me asking advice as I was scared to hurt him. 

May I ask what part makes it sound like he was hungry?...


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Last Sunday I managed to pick him up without a problem, (no hooks, I haven't go t any yet).

Well... I say without a problem. ehm, ehm. :whistling2: He was facing me and was following my hand all the time, his body against the vivarium. So in the end, a gently put over his face and neck a large handkerchief so he couldn't see my hands and picked him up then without much of an objection. (just a little)

I learnt something else about Carpets on that day. The little sounds they do (exhaling) that scared the :censor: out of me, and also never again I will let him climb down to my legs, that was a mission to untie him. But anyways, that is for another thread perhaps, on another day 

Thank for the advice and tips peeps :2thumb:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Estherta said:


> ha ha, Ouch! :whip:
> Well, you maybe right. Maybe I was tickling him, hence me asking advice as I was scared to hurt him.
> 
> May I ask what part makes it sound like he was hungry?...


Because I've only ever seen this type of behaviour when they're hunting, and following your hand is also hunting behaviour.

Have you fed it yet? does it strike feed or has it been drop fed?

A 7ft carpet should be pretty chunky, you're not going to hurt him.


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

I see.... Yes I fed him Sunday. He strike feeds and apparently the previous owner tells me he eats incredible well. Never had a problem with him no eating. He is on jumbo rats already!

Indeed he went for the rat straight away and wolfed it down.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

You will soon get the hang of it, sometimes they just don't want to be touched (huffing etc) with my royal I could tell by the way he reacted to the first touch if I was going to get bit! He seemed to flinch more as though I just woke him up and startled him, other times he tensed only slightly so was easy to tell. Really best way is keep trying you will soon recognise the signs once you have been tagged a couple of times. Main thing though is to not be scared, be confident without forcing your actions, snakes can smell fear!!  although having said that I would not want to be blamed for taking a hit of a 7 footer so take my advice carefully


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you Herpster. He hasn't striked in 2 years according to the older owner and he is less than 3 years old (still waiting for all the records so don't know exact age) so I am hoping that he doesn't revert back to being nippy 

Fingers cross he will just stick to wrestling me and breathing heavy/hissing and no tagging me....But I better be prepared for anything.

Today is the third day since he ate so I will be trying to handle him tomorrow, she how it goes...


----------



## herpivore (Jun 11, 2013)

I think snakes have moods, like people or dogs, once you get used to his tells fingers crossed his mood will become obvious to you 

If my Spotted python is sitting with his head out the hide watching goings on, he will try and get away a bit, if he is really out his hide following movements with his body he will be fine to get out. If he is completely hidden he just bites, no warning, no hiss, no posture... Just strike  (this is rare)  and he is only small


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

I have noticed already the mood thing actually. Yesterday he was all curled up and I touched him gently to assess mood and he was so jumpy! he puffed a bit too and looked at me indignantly and after a bit, curled up again, so I let him be.

I picked him up this morning (I am getting the hang of it quickly) and he was cool. I touched him first and he didn't jump, just retracted ever so slightly and hid his head, so I went for it. And Saturday he was angelic!!, he came to me in his own accord when I opened the glass and that was when he was out and about already. So I am now watching out for his mood and disposition too. i couldn't quite tell before.

My other snake, BRB, is so much easier! But then again she is not a 7ft "monster"  just a 2 ft baby, so very easy to pick her up, although having said that, I remember being quite nervous with her the first few days I had her too.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Estherta said:


> I have noticed already the mood thing actually. Yesterday he was all curled up and I touched him gently to assess mood and he was so jumpy! he puffed a bit too and looked at me indignantly and after a bit, curled up again, so I let him be.
> 
> I picked him up this morning (I am getting the hang of it quickly) and he was cool. I touched him first and he didn't jump, just retracted ever so slightly and hid his head, so I went for it. And Saturday he was angelic!!, he came to me in his own accord when I opened the glass and that was when he was out and about already. So I am now watching out for his mood and disposition too. i couldn't quite tell before.
> 
> My other snake, BRB, is so much easier! But then again she is not a 7ft "monster"  just a 2 ft baby, so very easy to pick her up, although having said that, I remember being quite nervous with her the first few days I had her too.


Cool :2thumb:


----------

